# Game at Moor Allerton Leeds Sat 3rd of September



## Cheifi0 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am arranging a game at my gaff on the above date.  I have provisionally booked 5 tee times starting at 1 30.  Due to a combination of signing some people on as guests and a good price the club have given me the cost will be Â£27.  If your interested add yourself to the list below.  If it helps Liverbirdie, Birchy and Glynn have already signed up.  As you can see everyone is welcome 

Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 9, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Guys,

If it helps Liverbirdie, Birchy and Glynn have already signed up.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't, but I'm still interested.  I just need to check club diary when I'm back from hols tomorrow.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm in.

That is until mid-week next week when the usual work calendar is released and selfishly interferes.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'll let you know. Just looked and it's our Captain's day that day whilst I'm not sure what happens on captain's day I'm sure I'd be expected to play in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm a possible but depends on work


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 9, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			It doesn't, but I'm still interested.
		
Click to expand...

Damn


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2016)

Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers

That weekend is international weekend I think.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I'm in.

That is until mid-week next week when the usual work calendar is released and selfishly interferes.
		
Click to expand...

Edit


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 9, 2016)

2 day comp at mine that weekend so can't make it sadly, really enjoyed it last time.

Also SAOL trophy and Ted Jarman at West lancs that weekend, could they not spread things out a bit to accommodate me


----------



## Junior (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm  possible Josh as I think I might be on a stag do that weekend.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 9, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			2 day comp at mine that weekend so can't make it sadly, really enjoyed it last time.

Also SAOL trophy and Ted Jarman at West lancs that weekend, could they not spread things out a bit to accommodate me 

Click to expand...

How selfish of them Ian 

I am off to SAOL on the Sunday, shame it clashes with West Lancs as I wanted to do that as well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			How selfish of them Ian 

I am off to SAOL on the Sunday, shame it clashes with West Lancs as I wanted to do that as well.
		
Click to expand...

West Lancs > SAOL.:thup:


----------



## Odvan (Jun 9, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			That weekend is international weekend I think.
		
Click to expand...

Just checked, it is :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah il play  :thup:


Always needs someone to bring the tone down and the average handicap up...


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 9, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Damn 

Click to expand...

Have used the Internet, and something called initiative, and I can play. Put me down on the deffos list please.

Especially if it irritates Glyn.

Can also help Davie La on the handicap and tone front. Though I suspect I'll be owing him cash by then (if either of us can remember what the bet was!).

Thanks for organising.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 9, 2016)

Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2016)

Me duffers and Davie will be staying over Saturday night and looking to play somewhere on the Sunday. 

I think we'll be staying in Barnsley Saturday night.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Jun 9, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
		
Click to expand...


----------



## slowhand (Jun 15, 2016)

Bugger, would have loved to as I used to be a member there but it's the day I fly back from Tenerife :angry:


----------



## snell (Jun 15, 2016)

I'd be interested in this if you could put my name down please


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah stick me down as well.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 16, 2016)

Heavy-grebo said:





huds1475 said:



			Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
		
Click to expand...

Snell
Beezerk
Odvan (I think)

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy


Stuart_C said:



			Me duffers and Davie will be staying over Saturday night and looking to play somewhere on the Sunday. 

I think we'll be staying in Barnsley Saturday night.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you staying there?  Questionable decision at best.



slowhand said:



			Bugger, would have loved to as I used to be a member there but it's the day I fly back from Tenerife :angry:
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame,  course is looking good with a fair few changes been made, especially the 14th and 17th.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Why are you staying there?  Questionable decision at best.
		
Click to expand...

Cheap brass would be my guess.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 16, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Snell
Beezerk
Odvan (I think)
		
Click to expand...

Of course - someone needs to be there to raise the bar, after all.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 16, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Of course - someone needs to be there to raise the bar, after all.
		
Click to expand...

And to hand me Â£10


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 16, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			And to hand me Â£10
		
Click to expand...

Raise it off the barman?


----------



## 2blue (Jun 16, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			And to hand me Â£10
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Raise it off the barman?

Click to expand...

Where the bar is concerned... Glyn is a limbo-dancer 
Sorry but will have to dip-out on this as its the Final round of our Clubs most significant Trophy.... 'The Hickory'... Aggregate of 4 Comps & I won the first one, so have got to give it a go all the way


----------



## Lump (Jun 17, 2016)

Stick my name down Josh. Been a good year since I played your gaff.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 18, 2016)

Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk
Odvan
Lump

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 18, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk
Odvan
Lump

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
		
Click to expand...

Looking good for numbers, Josh.

Thinking about staying over in Harrogate with the old twirlies, and playing Ilkley on the Sunday. Normally Â£70 of a Sunday in summer, but they have afternoon deals from 2.00. 

Anyone else interested, as they have Sunday fourball price options (Â£160 - Â£40 each), and if we can get 10 or more, might get a deal with food. I think it is/was top 100, but no matter its supposed to be a great course. Might be able to negotiate  a special deal if a few of us.....

http://www.ilkleygolfclub.co.uk/course/index.php

A nice few beers in Harrogate in the night with a few forummers would also be nice.:thup:

Interested:-

Liverbirdie


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looking good for numbers, Josh.

Thinking about staying over in Harrogate with the old twirlies, and playing Ilkley on the Sunday. Normally Â£70 of a Sunday in summer, but they have afternoon deals from 2.00. 

Anyone else interested, as they have Sunday fourball price options (Â£160 - Â£40 each), and if we can get 10 or more, might get a deal with food. I think it is/was top 100, but no matter its supposed to be a great course. Might be able to negotiate  a special deal if a few of us.....

http://www.ilkleygolfclub.co.uk/course/index.php

A nice few beers in Harrogate in the night with a few forummers would also be nice.:thup:

Interested:-

Liverbirdie
		
Click to expand...

Good night out in Harrogate, Blues bar is really good, gin bar upstairs too.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 18, 2016)

Josh.. Could you put me on the reserves list please :thup:

I wouldn't mind the Harrogate option too but I can't commit until nearer the time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 18, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Josh.. Could you put me on the reserves list please :thup:

I wouldn't mind the Harrogate option too but I can't commit until nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Dave, I've googled a route that has no roundabouts.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 18, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Good night out in Harrogate, Blues bar is really good, gin bar upstairs too.
		
Click to expand...

Better night out than Barnsley?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Better night out than Barnsley?
		
Click to expand...

Barnsley is a dump.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Barnsley is a dump.
		
Click to expand...

sounds boss &#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Cheap brass would be my guess.
		
Click to expand...

Overstepped the mark there mush, I've never paid  for services.

Can't say the same for Davie though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Better night out than Barnsley?
		
Click to expand...

The company makes the night out, we could get our resident Barnsley chap to give us a guided tour of the drinking establishments.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Better night out than Barnsley?
		
Click to expand...

I used to dj in Barnsley and it's not as bad as some say. Used to be some decent bars. I do prefer Harrogate though.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 19, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Overstepped the mark there mush, I've never paid  for services.

Can't say the same for Davie though.
		
Click to expand...

Eh?

Calm down, calm down...


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 19, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on Dave, I've googled a route that has no roundabouts.

Click to expand...

No worries on the roundabouts Pete,  I'll be sat on the lime & soda table.
Really Struggling on the Boozin' front, I think Ive got a yeast intolerance


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Barnsley is a dump.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a bit strong. It's one of South Yorkshires finest 

Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk
Odvan
Lump

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty



Stuart_C said:



			The company makes the night out, we could get our resident Barnsley chap to give us a guided tour of the drinking establishments.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he has now joined us in the bright lights of Leeds and I haven't been out in Barnsley for years.  Also it's not the closest, it's around an hour from the north of Leeds.  Harrogate is nice and is much closer.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 20, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Unfortunately he has now joined us in the bright lights of Leeds and I haven't been out in Barnsley for years.  Also it's not the closest, it's around an hour from the north of Leeds.  Harrogate is nice and is much closer.
		
Click to expand...

StuC and co. on the ale in Harrogate - now that would be worth a watch


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2016)

Odvan said:



			StuC and co. on the ale in Harrogate - now that would be worth a watch 

Click to expand...

First stop Betty's.......


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Odvan said:



			StuC and co. on the ale in Harrogate - now that would be worth a watch 

Click to expand...

You say & co like you're not gonna be part of the big boys beano &#129300;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 21, 2016)

Looking good for numbers, Josh.

Thinking about staying over in Harrogate with the old twirlies, and playing Ilkley on the Sunday. Normally Â£70 of a Sunday in summer, but they have afternoon deals from 2.00. 

Anyone else interested, as they have Sunday fourball price options (Â£160 - Â£40 each), and if we can get 10 or more, might get a deal with food. I think it is/was top 100, but no matter its supposed to be a great course. Might be able to negotiate  a special deal if a few of us.....

http://www.ilkleygolfclub.co.uk/course/index.php

A nice few beers in Harrogate in the night with a few forummers would also be nice.:thup:

Interested:-

Liverbirdie
Stu
Daviela
Duffers

Have you looked at any digs?


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 22, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Looking good for numbers, Josh.

Thinking about staying over in Harrogate with the old twirlies, and playing Ilkley on the Sunday. Normally Â£70 of a Sunday in summer, but they have afternoon deals from 2.00. 

Anyone else interested, as they have Sunday fourball price options (Â£160 - Â£40 each), and if we can get 10 or more, might get a deal with food. I think it is/was top 100, but no matter its supposed to be a great course. Might be able to negotiate  a special deal if a few of us.....

http://www.ilkleygolfclub.co.uk/course/index.php

A nice few beers in Harrogate in the night with a few forummers would also be nice.:thup:

Interested:-

Liverbirdie
Stu
Daviela
Duffers

Have you looked at any digs?
		
Click to expand...

2 Travelodge's in Harrogate both in decent places. West Park on the way in, next to a car park and also round 3 or 4 pubs selling decent ale. The other is bang in the middle near everything but it's above bars/restaurant so not sure of the noise.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 22, 2016)

Cant do the Sunday as I am at SAOL for 36 holes.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cant do the Sunday as I am at SAOL for 36 holes as Gaz's ball spotter.
		
Click to expand...

Just finished the sentence for you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Looking good for numbers, Josh.

Thinking about staying over in Harrogate with the old twirlies, and playing Ilkley on the Sunday. Normally Â£70 of a Sunday in summer, but they have afternoon deals from 2.00. 

Anyone else interested, as they have Sunday fourball price options (Â£160 - Â£40 each), and if we can get 10 or more, might get a deal with food. I think it is/was top 100, but no matter its supposed to be a great course. Might be able to negotiate  a special deal if a few of us.....

http://www.ilkleygolfclub.co.uk/course/index.php

A nice few beers in Harrogate in the night with a few forummers would also be nice.:thup:

Interested:-

Liverbirdie
		
Click to expand...

Josh, do you want me to open a new thread up for Ilkley, as we now have our first fourball, and want to gauge if any more interest, as if we can get more than 8 will approach Ilkley for a deal.

It will mainly be from people in this thread, but if you want me to do it separate - no problem, if ok doing it in here, can do that.

Your the chief.....chiefio.

LB


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 22, 2016)

Might be interested in this, but would be coming home after the round on Saturday as I'm working on Sunday morning. Stick me on the reserve list for now.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Josh, do you want me to open a new thread up for Ilkley, as we now have our first fourball, and want to gauge if any more interest, as if we can get more than 8 will approach Ilkley for a deal.

It will mainly be from people in this thread, but if you want me to do it separate - no problem, if ok doing it in here, can do that.

Your the chief.....chiefio.

LB
		
Click to expand...

I don't any preference at all mate.  I will let you choose,  my only thought is that more people might see it if it has it own separate thread.  I will talk to Wes and Dave to see if they are up for Ilkley.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk
Odvan
Lump

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk
Odvan
Lump

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf

Just a little bump on this.   I am going to cap the number at  20 players so still 4 available depending on what the reserves do.  Course is in execellent condition at the moment and will only be a couple of weeks before the europro will be played.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk
Odvan
Lump

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf
		
Click to expand...

Am at Troon with Beexerk & we're wondering if you are going to play for the Yorkshire v NE Trophy. May just be a 2v2 match but can't see it happening otherwise


----------



## moogie (Jul 14, 2016)

2blue said:



			Am at Troon with Beexerk & we're wondering if you are going to play for the Yorkshire v NE Trophy. May just be a 2v2 match but can't see it happening otherwise
		
Click to expand...



Dave,  when I gave Craig the trophy back,  he said to me he was under the assumption that you were organising a date/game for the match....??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2016)

2blue said:



			Am at Troon with Beexerk & we're wondering if you are going to play for the Yorkshire v NE Trophy. May just be a 2v2 match but can't see it happening otherwise
		
Click to expand...

I can't make 3rd Sept mate, but would like to play in the Yorks V NE match, I'm happy to arrange something seperate in the NE as it's our turn.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I can't make 3rd Sept mate, but would like to play in the Yorks V NE match, I'm happy to arrange something seperate in the NE as it's our turn.
		
Click to expand...

Paul that would be great...  yer may need to mssg me if I don't spot it on here


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 15, 2016)

2blue said:



			Paul that would be great...  yer may need to mssg me if I don't spot it on here
		
Click to expand...

I would be up for a NE vs Yorkshire game as long as I can make the date.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2016)

Josh, if there are spaces can I sign myself and bozza (Mark) up?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jul 15, 2016)

Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk
Odvan
Lump
Kellfire
Bozza

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf

Yes, still space.  Your both in.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 15, 2016)

Cheers Josh!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 3, 2016)

What time are people meeting up for this one? Arranging transport for the morning so need to get the timings planned!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Only a month away till this meet.  I am looking to collect a Â£10 deposit off everyone.  This can be paid through paypal scored50@hotmail.com or bank transfer dm me if you want to go that route.  I will be going on holiday soon so If this could be sorted in the next week or so that would be very helpful.  Total cost will be Â£30 with the outstanding balance paid on the day.

The first tee time will be at 1 30 and I will be doing a draw closer to the time with a little bit of a sweep pot.  I will probably be there about an hour before but we can sort that stuff out the week before.

Entrants

Cheifi0
Barnsley Dave
Wes
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk
Odvan
Lump
Kellfire
Bozza

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf


----------



## Odvan (Aug 3, 2016)

Deposit sent :thup:


----------



## Lump (Aug 3, 2016)

Deposit sent Josh.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 3, 2016)

Send us your bank details and I'll get mine Duffers and Davie macs sent over to you. 

Cheers Josh


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 3, 2016)

Will do it in the morning josh.

whats the food like at your place beforehand?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 4, 2016)

Paid for Dan as well Josh

Looking forward to it.


----------



## snell (Aug 4, 2016)

Could you pm me your details and ill bank transfer mate...not on paypal


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 4, 2016)

Josh, I'd be a definite for this if you have the space.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 4, 2016)

snell said:



			Could you pm me your details and ill bank transfer mate...not on paypal
		
Click to expand...

Yea, can you send me the same please Josh, I'll pay Mark (bozza's) too.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 4, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will do it in the morning josh.

whats the food like at your place beforehand?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest the food can be a bit hit and miss.  I wouldn't expect anything too extravagant. 



pauldj42 said:



			Josh, I'd be a definite for this if you have the space.
		
Click to expand...

Your on the list.  One more spot to fill.


Entrants

Cheifi0 Paid
Barnsley Dave Paid
Wes Paid
Liverbirdie Paid
Birchy Paid
Lincoln Quaker Paid
Lincoln Quaker +1 Paid
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk
Odvan Paid Â£10
Lump Paid Â£10
Kellfire
Bozza
Pauldj42

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf

Thanks for the quick payments/replies.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cheers Josh, payment sent


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Hi everyone,

Only a month away till this meet.  I am looking to collect a Â£10 deposit off everyone.  This can be paid through paypal scored50@hotmail.com or bank transfer dm me if you want to go that route.  I will be going on holiday soon so If this could be sorted in the next week or so that would be very helpful.
		
Click to expand...

Will sort in the next 48 hrs mate :thup:


----------



## badger57 (Aug 4, 2016)

Please add my name to the list & send me your Bank  Details .


----------



## Odvan (Aug 4, 2016)

badger57 said:



			Please add my name to the list & send me your Bank  Details .
		
Click to expand...

Are you not in a wheelchair yet??


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2016)

Deposit sent mate.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2016)

Paying it now, Josh. Cheers for sorting this.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 5, 2016)

badger57 said:



			Please add my name to the list & send me your Bank  Details .
		
Click to expand...

Your in my man.  I have just sent you my details.

Entrants

Cheifi0 Paid
Barnsley Dave Paid
Wes Paid
Liverbirdie Paid
Birchy Paid
Lincoln Quaker Paid
Lincoln Quaker +1 Paid
Stu c
Duffers
Davie La
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo
Snell
Beezerk Paid Â£10
Odvan Paid Â£10
Lump Paid Â£10
Kellfire Paid Â£10
Bozza Paid Â£10
Pauldj42 Paid Â£10
Badger57

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 5, 2016)

badger57 said:



			Please add my name to the list & send me your Bank  Details .
		
Click to expand...

You need to clear some of your messages.


----------



## badger57 (Aug 5, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			You need to clear some of your messages.
		
Click to expand...

   Sorry  mate  -  please try again.


----------



## snell (Aug 5, 2016)

Deposit paid mate :thup:


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Aug 5, 2016)

Deposit paid thanks Josh.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 6, 2016)

Josh, I've just sent you a score for me and Davie Mac, duffers can't make this now.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 6, 2016)

Your in my man.  I have just sent you my details.

Entrants

Cheifi0 Paid
Barnsley Dave Paid
Wes Paid
Liverbirdie Paid
Birchy Paid
Lincoln Quaker Paid
Lincoln Quaker +1 Paid
Stu c Paid Â£10
Davie La Paid Â£10
Huds1475
Heavy-grebo Paid Â£10
Snell Paid Â£10
Beezerk Paid Â£10
Odvan Paid Â£10
Lump Paid Â£10
Kellfire Paid Â£10
Bozza Paid Â£10
Pauldj42 Paid Â£10
Badger57
Karl

Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf

Karl has come in to replace Duffers.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 7, 2016)

$ sent.

Cheers.

Craig


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			$ sent.

Cheers.

Craig
		
Click to expand...




Cheifi0 said:



			Your in my man.  I have just sent you my details.


Entrants

Cheifi0 Paid
Barnsley Dave Paid
Wes Paid
Liverbirdie Paid
Birchy Paid
Lincoln Quaker Paid
Lincoln Quaker +1 Paid
Stu c Paid Â£10
Davie La Paid Â£10
Huds1475 Paid Â£10
Heavy-grebo Paid Â£10
Snell Paid Â£10
Beezerk Paid Â£10
Odvan Paid Â£10
Lump Paid Â£10
Kellfire Paid Â£10
Bozza Paid Â£10
Pauldj42 Paid Â£10
Badger57


Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf

Thanks for the quick payments everyone.  Karl is unable to make it so currently one spot left.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## snell (Aug 7, 2016)

Really looking forward to this

Are we doing stableford?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 8, 2016)

snell said:



			Really looking forward to this

Are we doing stableford?
		
Click to expand...

Yep the plan is to have a stableford comp paying out the top 3.  We already have a little bit of a pot because we are able to sign some people on as guests.  So instead of trying to split the cost evenly between everyone I thought it would be easier just to put it into the prize fund.  Hope this is ok with everyone.


----------



## snell (Aug 8, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Yep the plan is to have a stableford comp paying out the top 3.  We already have a little bit of a pot because we are able to sign some people on as guests.  So instead of trying to split the cost evenly between everyone I thought it would be easier just to put it into the prize fund.  Hope this is ok with everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats fine by me.


----------



## badger57 (Aug 8, 2016)

Deposit  paid:thup:

Thanks  Josh.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Aug 8, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Yep the plan is to have a stableford comp paying out the top 3.  We already have a little bit of a pot because we are able to sign some people on as guests.  So instead of trying to split the cost evenly between everyone I thought it would be easier just to put it into the prize fund.  Hope this is ok with everyone.
		
Click to expand...

  Good thinking


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 9, 2016)

Are we bringing a "prize" each as per some previous meets?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2016)

So is anyone staying over then? I think Snell and me have passes for a night away.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Are we bringing a "prize" each as per some previous meets?
		
Click to expand...

I was just planning on doing the sweep so no need to bring anything.



Beezerk said:



			So is anyone staying over then? I think Snell and me have passes for a night away.
		
Click to expand...

I think Pete and a few other guys were staying overnight in Harrogate and playing Ilkley (I think) with a few other guys from Merseyside.  Hopefully he will be along later to share his plans.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 9, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			I think Pete and a few other guys were staying overnight in Harrogate and playing Ilkley (I think) with a few other guys from Merseyside.  Hopefully he will be along later to share his plans.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry fella, signed up for a 36 hole open at west lances on the Sunday.

i may have an option that can also help your prize pot, but will mail you next week.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 10, 2016)

Unfortunately I have to bail. 

We need to see our Architect ASAP and the soonest we can get is after we're back from holidays. Which is 03/09 

Not happy but needs must and all that.

Apologies. Feel free to keep my Â£10 and put it in the pot if none of the reserves jump in.

Have a good one


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 11, 2016)

badger57 said:



			Deposit  paid:thup:

Thanks  Josh.
		
Click to expand...




Entrants

Cheifi0 Paid
Barnsley Dave Paid
Wes Paid
Liverbirdie Paid
Birchy Paid
Lincoln Quaker Paid
Lincoln Quaker +1 Paid
Stu c Paid Â£10
Davie La Paid Â£10
Heavy-grebo Paid Â£10
Snell Paid Â£10
Beezerk Paid Â£10
Odvan Paid Â£10
Lump Paid Â£10
Kellfire Paid Â£10
Bozza Paid Â£10
Pauldj42 Paid Â£10
Badger57 Paid Â£10


Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf





huds1475 said:



			Unfortunately I have to bail. 

We need to see our Architect ASAP and the soonest we can get is after we're back from holidays. Which is 03/09 

Not happy but needs must and all that.

Apologies. Feel free to keep my Â£10 and put it in the pot if none of the reserves jump in.

Have a good one
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Craig. I can get you your money back no bother.

So we have 2 spare spots to fill.  Would be nice to get 5 four balls.

Any takers?


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 11, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Unfortunately I have to bail. 

We need to see our Architect ASAP and the soonest we can get is after we're back from holidays. Which is 03/09 

Not happy but needs must and all that.

Apologies. Feel free to keep my Â£10 and put it in the pot if none of the reserves jump in.

Have a good one
		
Click to expand...

Shame that huds,I thought I was safe from the wooden spoon when I seen your name, now I'm worried I will be last


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 11, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Shame that huds,I thought I was safe from the wooden spoon when I seen your name, now I'm worried I will be last 

Click to expand...

Rather be she height than scouse.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 11, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Sorry to hear that Craig. I can get you your money back no bother.

So we have 2 spare spots to fill.  Would be nice to get 5 four balls.

Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Likewise was looking forward to it but have to play 'the long game' this time.

Thanks for being decent about it


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 12, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Rather be she height than scouse.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Shame you think like that, think about all  that charm and wit your missing out on not being scouse...

:ears:


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Think about all  that charm and wit your missing out on not being scouse...
		
Click to expand...

Twisting my melon la


----------



## Odvan (Aug 24, 2016)

Just sent my balance Josh.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Just sent my balance Josh.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you'd lost your balance years ago, the way you putt.


----------



## Odvan (Aug 24, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought you'd lost your balance years ago, the way you putt.

Click to expand...

Havent lost my balance enough not to find my way into entering a qualifier or two this season... ne:

Xxx


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 24, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Havent lost my balance enough not to find my way into entering a qualifier or two this season... ne:

Xxx
		
Click to expand...

Oo, pray tell.......


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 25, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Just sent my balance Josh.
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate.

Still to spots left if anyone wants to fill them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 25, 2016)

Gary in derry may also join us.

See how you get on with your sec.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Gary in derry may also join us.

See how you get on with your sec.

Click to expand...

Garys in, is there room for one more?

If so he'll see in the week if he can get next satdee off.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Aug 29, 2016)

Entrants

Cheifi0 Paid
Barnsley Dave Paid
Wes Paid
Liverbirdie Paid
Lincoln Quaker Paid
Lincoln Quaker +1 Paid
Stu c Paid Â£10
Davie La Paid Â£10
Heavy-grebo Paid Â£10
Snell Paid Â£10
Beezerk Paid Â£10
Odvan Paid Â£10
Lump Paid Â£10
Kellfire Paid Â£10
Bozza Paid Â£10
Pauldj42 Paid Â£10
Badger57 Paid Â£10
GaryinDerry paid


Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf


Updated list. I am currently on holiday so will post the draw on thursday when i am back.

Still space for 2 more, come on don't be shy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 29, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Entrants

Cheifi0 Paid
Barnsley Dave Paid
Wes Paid
Liverbirdie Paid
Lincoln Quaker Paid
Lincoln Quaker +1 Paid
Stu c Paid Â£10
Davie La Paid Â£10
Heavy-grebo Paid Â£10
Snell Paid Â£10
Beezerk Paid Â£10
Odvan Paid Â£10
Lump Paid Â£10
Kellfire Paid Â£10
Bozza Paid Â£10
Pauldj42 Paid Â£10
Badger57 Paid Â£10
GaryinDerry paid


Reserves
Liverpool Phil
Marshy
Qwerty
Bluewolf


Updated list. I am currently on holiday so will post the draw on thursday when i am back.

Still space for 2 more, come on don't be shy.
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know about my mate on Wednesday,Josh.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 30, 2016)

Looking forward to this but my golf will be dire as has been the case for a long time now. Big winter ahead - lessons needed!


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 30, 2016)

Josh, unfortunately I'll have to pull out of this mate, I've sprained my ankle and after hobbling around St Anne's old links yesterday when I shouldn't have its only made it worse. 

Sorry to let you down la.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 30, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Josh, unfortunately I'll have to pull out of this mate, I've sprained my ankle and after hobbling around St Anne's old links yesterday when I shouldn't have its only made it worse. 

Sorry to let you down la.
		
Click to expand...

Hope your going to send enough Â£'s for a coke and packet of Haribo across with LB....


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 30, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Hope your going to send enough Â£'s for a coke and packet of Haribo across with LB.... 

Click to expand...

Haha no need, he'll be busy hiding behind his keyboard.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Josh, unfortunately I'll have to pull out of this mate, I've sprained my ankle and after hobbling around St Anne's old links yesterday when I shouldn't have its only made it worse. 

Sorry to let you down la.
		
Click to expand...

Man up you fanny :rofl:
Use a buggy


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 30, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Man up you fanny :rofl:
Use a buggy
		
Click to expand...

I had a buggy at SAOL yesterday but I struggled swinging fully mate.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I had a buggy at SAOL yesterday but I struggled swinging fully mate.
		
Click to expand...

Well you rest up and get well soon princess&#128515;


----------



## badger57 (Aug 31, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Josh, unfortunately I'll have to pull out of this mate, I've sprained my ankle and after hobbling around St Anne's old links yesterday when I shouldn't have its only made it worse. 

Sorry to let you down la.
		
Click to expand...

 Health  &  Safety  -  Time to throw those heels away.


----------



## bozza (Sep 1, 2016)

Haven't been on here for ages but I'm looking forward to seeing some old faces and new.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 1, 2016)

Where  is this draw Josh


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Where  is this draw Josh 

Click to expand...

Oy aye Josh, my mate Glen's (7) coming also - is he ok to pay on the day?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oy aye Josh, my mate Glen's (7) coming also - is he ok to pay on the day?
		
Click to expand...

You have 7 y.o. 'friends'?  Not advisable to advertise on a forum Pete.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 1, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			You have 7 y.o. 'friends'?  Not advisable to advertise on a forum Pete.
		
Click to expand...

He'd still outdrive you. :whoo:

Its my prediction for his score on the 1st hole.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			He'd still outdrive you. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Safe bet!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 1, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			He'd still outdrive you. :whoo:

Its my prediction for his score on the 1st hole.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

He wouldn't throw his driver further though, huds is the world champion in that department  :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			He wouldn't throw his driver further though, huds is the world champion in that department  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hows your ankle?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Hows your ankle?
		
Click to expand...

Still limping round . 

Thanks for asking:thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 2, 2016)

Morning Everyone,

So the draw for tomorrow is as follows

Tee 1
Cheifi0
Heavy Grebo
Bozza

Tee 2
Wes
DaveMc
Kellfire

Tee 3
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Odvan
Liverbirdie

Tee 4
BarnsleyDave
Glenn
Beezerk
Badger57

Tee 5
Lump
GaryinDerry
Snell
PaulDj42

I have a hat that we can give away for a closest to to the pin and we will  be having a sweep paying out the top 3.  If people could arrive 30 mins before the first tee time, 1 30pm to sort out the payments that would be great.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Still limping round . 

Thanks for asking:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about the injury mate,  hope it gets better soon.  I sent you back your deposit :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 2, 2016)

Remember your waterproofs&#128515;


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 2, 2016)

Moved house yesterday (on going process) and I've woken up today on considerable back and neck pain from lugging stuff around. I may need to drop out but keep my deposit for prize funds if so.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Morning Everyone,

So the draw for tomorrow is as follows

Tee 1
Cheifi0
Heavy Grebo
Bozza

Tee 2
Wes
DaveMc
Kellfire

Tee 3
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Odvan
Liverbirdie

Tee 4
BarnsleyDave
Glenn
Beezerk
Badger57

Tee 5
Lump
GaryinDerry
Snell
PaulDj42

I have a hat that we can give away for a closest to to the pin and we will  be having a sweep paying out the top 3.  If people could arrive 30 mins before the first tee time, 1 30pm to sort out the payments that would be great.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Josh.

Whats the food like at the clubhouse for brunch?

If not I have found a pub a couple of miles away for a quick bite.


----------



## bozza (Sep 2, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Moved house yesterday (on going process) and I've woken up today on considerable back and neck pain from lugging stuff around. I may need to drop out but keep my deposit for prize funds if so.
		
Click to expand...

Soft lad.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers Josh.

Whats the food like at the clubhouse for brunch?

If not I have found a pub a couple of miles away for a quick bite.
		
Click to expand...

Thought we'd already arranged a time at a pub, you tool? Don't be telling LB for gods sake, 4hrs is going to be enough as it is.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Thought we'd already arranged a time at a pub, you tool? Don't be telling LB for gods sake, 4hrs is going to be enough as it is.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry I have us all earplugs ready!

Poor Dan has no idea whats about to hit him tomorrow!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 2, 2016)

Good to see the slowest player (Snell) is out in the last group, would have been chaos had he been out first.


----------



## Lump (Sep 2, 2016)

Bloody monsoon forecast for tomorrow. Wet suit and goggles needed by the looks of things.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Lump said:



			Bloody monsoon forecast for tomorrow. Wet suit and goggles needed by the looks of things.
		
Click to expand...

is it 12 or 1.30 tee off?


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2016)

Cheifi0 said:



			Morning Everyone,

So the draw for tomorrow is as follows

Tee 1
Cheifi0
Heavy Grebo
Bozza

Tee 2
Wes
DaveMc
Kellfire

Tee 3
Lincoln Quaker
Lincoln Quaker +1
Odvan
Liverbirdie

Tee 4
BarnsleyDave
Glenn
Beezerk
Badger57

Tee 5
Lump
GaryinDerry
Snell
PaulDj42

I have a hat that we can give away for a closest to to the pin and we will  be having a sweep paying out the top 3.  If people could *arrive 30 mins before the first tee time, 1 30pm *to sort out the payments that would be great.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			is it 12 or 1.30 tee off?
		
Click to expand...

Massive clue in there


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Massive clue in there 

Click to expand...

Yes but its Peter.

He does what he wants :whoo:


----------



## snell (Sep 2, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Good to see the slowest player (Snell) is out in the last group, would have been chaos had he been out first.
		
Click to expand...

Haha mate i remember you holding the whole course up at boldon couple of months back....we've just gotta keep on you!!

Are there any practice facilities here??


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 2, 2016)

snell said:



			Haha mate i remember you holding the whole course up at boldon couple of months back....we've just gotta keep on you!!
		
Click to expand...

That's because I spent an hour celebrating my hole in one &#128131;


----------



## Odvan (Sep 2, 2016)

Btw Glyn, is it Dan that's you're +1? Hope so, enjoy his company and look forward to playing with someone from Woodhall that can actually strike a ball


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Btw Glyn, is it Dan that's you're +1? Hope so, enjoy his company and* look forward to playing with someone from Woodhall that can actually strike a ball* 

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Btw Glyn, is it Dan that's you're +1? Hope so, enjoy his company and look forward to playing with someone from Woodhall that can actually strike a ball 

Click to expand...

That hurt!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Massive clue in there 

Click to expand...

I know, but I think it was originally 12.00 so making sure.


----------



## snell (Sep 2, 2016)

Does moor allerton have a driving range/practice area??


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 2, 2016)

snell said:



			Does moor allerton have a driving range/practice area??
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## snell (Sep 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stuart


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 3, 2016)

Sorry Josh no way I can make this. Just got out of bed and had searing pain down my neck and into my right shoulder with weakness in my arm.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 3, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Sorry Josh no way I can make this. Just got out of bed and had searing pain down my neck and into my right shoulder with weakness in my arm.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate sorry to hear that.  Get better soon


----------



## bozza (Sep 3, 2016)

I see the forecast looks nice....


----------



## snell (Sep 3, 2016)

bozza said:



			I see the forecast looks nice....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I've just rechecked hoping for a dramatic change.

The weather map looks just like a blue blanket with all the rain &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Lump (Sep 3, 2016)

snell said:



			Yeah I've just rechecked hoping for a dramatic change.

The weather map looks just like a blue blanket with all the rain &#128557;&#128557;
		
Click to expand...

Just got to hope it passes for the back 9. Supposed to clear by about 4 ish


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hope you didn't get to wet, started early here so got drenched myself in our comp this morning.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 3, 2016)

Scores on the doors.......


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 3, 2016)

Just home, soaked through, non stop rain all day,
Who cares though when the course is as good as it gets, absolute treat to play and would reccommend it to anyone looking to play a quality course up north.
Thanks to Chiefi0 (Josh) for organising it, cheers to my playing partners Wes and Dave.
Good to see some familiar faces and meet a couple of new guys.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who braved the weather today, unfortunately it was atrocious pretty much all way round and made playing difficult.
Scores on the doors are as follows

Cheifi0 33pts
Glenn 31pts
Odvan 30pts
lincoln Quaker +1 29pts
lump 28pts
liverbirdie 28pts
snell 27pts
Beezerk 27pts
lincoln quaker 26pts
pauldj 25pts
davemc 23pts
barnsleydave 22pts
garyinderry 21pts
heavygrebo 20pts
Bozza 20pts
wes 18pts
Badger57 17pts

everyine is welcome to play again, hopefully in better weather.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 3, 2016)

Cracking day and what a course, absolutely superb.
Weather was awful but the company was great which more than made up for it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2016)

Gutted I missed this, it's a cracking course Moor Allerton.

Odvan is Â£10 better off aswell:rofl: @LincolnQuaker


----------



## Odvan (Sep 3, 2016)

After having a curry in Shadwell before setting off back, it would have been good if the pleb that is LQ had have told me that the 62 was shut from 8pm. 1hr 45mins later...

Anyway, thoroughly enjoyed the course, well set out, superbly presented, fantastic facilities and top greens. Always good taking a tenner off the country bumpkin, plus another few quid on front nine and overall . Honestly, if you're skint, give Glyn a call.

Thanks for organising Josh - look forward to coming back in good weather :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Cheers Josh for the invitation &#128077; Loved the course (especially 10-18, I may of mentioned this &#128512  shame about the weather, really did put a dampener on the day :rofl: 

 thanks to Wes and Paul for the company &#128077;&#128077; 

roll on the next meet here, can't come soon enough for me.

It was great to catch up with g4sinderry before he heads home to Ireland. Safe trip buddy, slainte &#127867;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Gutted I missed this, it's a cracking course Moor Allerton.

Odvan is Â£10 better off aswell:rofl: @LincolnQuaker
		
Click to expand...

Indeed he is stuey. He did try to throw it away several times on the back 9
But due to my serious lack of ability he shone through like the excellent 13 handicapper he really is!!!!!

Anyway cheers josh for organising a quality meet at a lovely course. Having never played it before I can highly recommend it. Very nice and I would like to return when the weather doesn't get in the way. 

I would say thanks to my playing partners but 4hrs with Matt is enough for anyone!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2016)

Odvan said:



			After having a curry in Shadwell before setting off back, it would have been good if the pleb that is LQ had have told me that the 62 was shut from 8pm. 1hr 45mins later...

Anyway, thoroughly enjoyed the course, well set out, superbly presented, fantastic facilities and top greens. Always good taking a tenner off the country bumpkin, plus another few quid on front nine and overall . Honestly, if you're skint, give Glyn a call.

Thanks for organising Josh - look forward to coming back in good weather :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Idiot. How can you blame me for the M62 been closed. You passed all the signs this morning telling you and you ignored the lot of them!!!! I came over from Lincolnshire. Why would they have signs in Lincoln telling me the M62 is shut at 8pm. 

What a tool.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 3, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Idiot. How can you blame me for the M62 been closed. You passed all the signs this morning telling you and you ignored the lot of them!!!! I came over from Lincolnshire. Why would they have signs in Lincoln telling me the M62 is shut at 8pm. 

What a tool.
		
Click to expand...

Did you jump in a tardis from Lincoln to Leeds? Or did you actually drive on the M62 for about 30 mins the get there, in the same direction that the closures where? And I'd imagine that that's how YOU knew it'd be shut, cos the signs where there telling you and everybody else who was driving in that direction. 

If it wasn't for Sunningdale and easy tenners, everyone would hate you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 3, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Did you jump in a tardis from Lincoln to Leeds? Or did you actually drive on the M62 for about 30 mins the get there, in the same direction that the closures where? And I'd imagine that that's how YOU knew it'd be shut, cos the signs where there telling you and everybody else who was driving in that direction. 

If it wasn't for Sunningdale and easy tenners, everyone would hate you.
		
Click to expand...

1. No I didn't drive on the M62  why would I from Lincoln? Look at an old fashioned map and stop relying on your sat nav. 

2. It's only you that gets the easy tenners!


----------



## bozza (Sep 4, 2016)

Cheers to Josh for organising this and showing me and heavy grebo (Tony) which lines we were supposed to take off the tee, not that we had the ability to! 

Shame about the weather  but the course is one of the best I've played and I'd love to get back and down and play it again this year. 

The plus side of all the rain is that I found out my waterproof trousers are now only waterproof from the knee down over! Felt like I'd wet myself after a few holes!


----------



## Lump (Sep 4, 2016)

Grand day, even with the horrid weather. Company was great even the golf wasn't in places. Of the 8 times I've played Moor Allerton. It's the best condition I've seen it in. Greens were very quick considering the rain.
Not sure I could be a member, its a place that can really beat you up if your game isn't on point.

Well Played Josh, great golf in that weather!!


----------



## bozza (Sep 4, 2016)

Lump said:



			Grand day, even with the horrid weather. Company was great even the golf wasn't in places. Of the 8 times I've played Moor Allerton. It's the best condition I've seen it in. Greens were very quick considering the rain.
Not sure I could be a member, its a place that can really beat you up if your game isn't on point.

Well Played Josh, great golf in that weather!!
		
Click to expand...

He blobbed the first 2 holes as well!


----------



## snell (Sep 4, 2016)

Think I've just about dried out now!!

What an amazing course, easily the best I've played....although I wouldn't fancy them greens every week!

Cheers Josh for arranging this. Also cheers to Lump, GaryInDerry and LiverBirdie for the round, couldn't have asked for 3 better people to have my first GM meet round with.....and thanks for putting up with my quality of golf for the day 

Roll on next year?!?!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks to the Yorkshire crew for the invite, although never seen them before without their grandad. Nice to see Lump again, and Alan, one of the NE lads.

Peed through wet, but always love going to Moor allerton, and about the 10th time I've played it.

Before we left.......Gary had to have a shower, Davey had to try and get away from Badger, Davey had to have a mcdonalds, davey had to stop for a pee,M62 was shut on the way back, managed to only have a 10 minute chat to steuy (impossible), had to give Gary in derry a lift into the car with a big telly, the Fusion festival had the road shut, so got in about 11.00.

Dried me grips, unpacked my bag, faffed about, in bed for 12.30.......up at 6.30 for a 36 hole comp in the wind at West Lancs (the windiest course on the north west coast), 88 gross and and N/r in the afternoon.

SHATTERED!!!!!!!!!!

I'll be back.........


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 5, 2016)

Eh, you can't slag me for getting a maccies, I did share my 11 nuggets &#128514;&#128514;

the rest is fair enough &#128540;


----------

